# كتابة شهادات Ndt في Cv



## tifaonline (10 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحتم
اريد معرفة كيفية كتابة شهادات Ndt في Cv
وفي اي خانة يتم كتابتها


----------



## mnci (10 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الله الاخوة يتعاونوا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (10 يوليو 2008)

تكتب كلاتى :

Inspection Qualification 

•	(PT) Penetrant Testing according to ASNT Level II
•	(MPI) Magnetic Particle Testing according to ASNT Level II
•	(UT) Ultrasonic Testing according to ASNT Level II
•	(RT) Radiography Testing according to ASNT Level II
•	(VT) Visual and Optical Testing according to ASNT Level II
•	Welding Technology ​


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 يوليو 2008)

تحت بند ( Training Courses and Qualification Certificates )

1- Penetrant Testing (PT), ASNT Level II
2- ..............................
3- .............................

وهكذا .....


----------



## tifaonline (12 يوليو 2008)

والله ياجماعة انا اشكركم جزيلا
خاصة الأخوة
mnci
eng_ahmed_moh
محمد حمزة


----------



## مهند اللقاني (11 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا ينفع بكم شباب


----------

